# A fun little project



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This was featured in one of the scroll saw magazines that I read and I thought that it looked like a fun little project. So I headed out to the shop and put this together. I was able to make it out of off cuts and scraps so that's just a bonus. I still need to put a finish on it and I'm considering remaking the key to look a little nicer. Either way, here it is.


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice looking lock.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your sick. How does it work on the inside?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool! You know, my wife used to pick up scrolling magazines for me when she goes grocery shopping but hasn't done so for quite some time. Hence I haven't done any scroll work for probably better than 9 months. I think it's time I drop the hint to her to grab one next time she goes to the store. I miss scrolling!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice might need to make one for the grandsons toy box LOL 
Nice work there


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Your sick. How does it work on the inside?


 
Thanks for the kind words guys. As far as how it works, there is a 1/16" thick piece of maple glued to the interior of the framework that acts as a spring. That spring pushes the lock cam into the locks shackle. When the key is turned, it pushes the cam and compresses the spring which unlocks the shackle. I think I just hurt myself. :blink::laughing:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks ken. Great little project. 
Thanks for sharing the mechanics.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

That's definitely cool. Not nearly as intricate as some of your scrollwork, but just as cool. Love that it's functional. I'd never have figured out how to make it functional without some big clunky mechanism.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW Ken!

You never cease to amaze me.

I would love to see pictures of the inside.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Another fine project.:thumbsup:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Very nice Ken, i've seen a couple of plans
in the past for making them, but not as
nice as this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is some kind of cool!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

From one extreme to the other, Ken is da man! really nice lock...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That's really neat. Would you mind sharing which magazine. My son would love one of those.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

DST said:


> That's really neat. Would you mind sharing which magazine. My son would love one of those.


 
Not at all. This one was featured in Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts, issue 46, Spring 2012. It really was a fun project but took a little longer than I expected. Thanks for the compliments guys. It's very appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You are so gosh darn clever. Now that's a cool lock. I'm betting that this guy:







is thinkin' of making some handcuffs.:yes:










 







.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

reckon that would keep the thiefs away?
really kool project kenbo


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeez Ken my issue just arrived yesterday and you've already completed the projects Nice Job


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool lock, Kenbo. I've been telling myself I'm going to make some things like that one of these days. I've got a cool book called "Making Mechanical Marvels in Wood" that I keep going back to and looking through. Some day...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Cool lock, Kenbo. I've been telling myself I'm going to make some things like that one of these days. I've got a cool book called "Making Mechanical Marvels in Wood" that I keep going back to and looking through. Some day...



I bought the ard copy from Books-A-Million but if anyone is interested in a PDF copy of _Making Mechanical Marvels in Wood_, I just found this online:

http://depositfiles.com/files/fnvnw52nw


----------



## Hester's Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What was the name of the magazine. I want to make one


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> What was the name of the magazine. I want to make one


sorry I found it 2 seconds after a posted this.:furious:


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Incredible work!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I found issue 45 and 48 but i could not find 46. How how long did it take you to make it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> I found issue 45 and 48 but i could not find 46. How how long did it take you to make it.


 
I'm pretty sure I made this one in an afternoon. Definitely a fun little project.
Here's the link to the magazine.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

So, is this how you plan to lock the tail gate on the wagon? Again I say... WOW!!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am 13 and only have a hawk scroll saw could it be made with that.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> So, is this how you plan to lock the tail gate on the wagon? Again I say... WOW!!


I was thinking he should make a tiny one to lock up the tool box on the wagon. Come on, Ken. I dare ya :devil2:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> I am 13 and only have a hawk scroll saw could it be made with that.


Unless yours is extremely small, I think you could cut the parts for the lock. Even with a small saw, its possible to scale down the size of the lock to suit the saw.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey kenbo how did you drill the key.also a have broke 2 keys. How did you fix that.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

That's very cool. Neat idea!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Hey kenbo how did you drill the key.also a have broke 2 keys. How did you fix that.


 
The key way drilled by clamping the dowel so that it was square to the drill press table, marking and center punching the middle of the dowel and then carefully drilling through. If there is any runout in your drill press or the dowel is not square to the drill press table, you will just drill through the sides of the dowel and make the dowel useless.
Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Adding to what Kenbo said: you can check your drill press table for square, by bending a piece of coat hangar, such that if one end is chucked up, then it comes down, makes a right angle turn, goes out a ways, then makes another right angle turn towards the table. Now, bend it such that the tip is just touching the table. Now, rotate the chuck (by hand) a full 360 degrees and see if the tip stays the same distance from the table, all the way around.


----------

